# The End Of the Beginning



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

"Alright yer Bunch of dirt bags, get yer guns and helmets on, i don't want any holy blood spilt today, no one dies - one dies all dies, GOT IT?" shouted squad commander Brutus Alias, who was standing on the rear landing pad. "3 minutes before drop off!" the thunderhawk roared its ancient engines as it began its heavy descent to Terragan VII. 

The squad was filled with a pack of battle hardened veteran marines of the Green company, Befallen chapter. Their objectives here were pretty clear, to slay the heretics and clear the lands of unholy energy. A key objective, one that will determine the fate of their chapter, is to retrieve the stolen files from the black library. It's contents was not to be revealed. Ahriman of the thousand sons and his hunger for the secrets of the library drove him to killing the once thought invincible Eldar Farseer, Angarda and stole the ancient files. In the wrong hands, the whole universe could cripple into a pile of floating rubble... 

The marines prepared their guns, "Flamers at the front, and support to the left and the rest on me!" growled the commander. The librarian at the far end of the corner, sat their silently, eyes closed ---- for a second their was peace, a feeling of unusual ambience but then it was all cracked up by the crash landing of the thunderhawk. "F*ck! Get out now, move it! get your asses moving now!" rallied Brutus as he charged out the crashed transport. Darnis vulkugar, a loyal veteran marine, came charging out with the flamer discovering a horde of chaos spawn. "blessed alfather, they knew we were comin.." spat out Darnis. " Pair up, the map of the area has been uploaded to you memory bank of your helmets, make your way to the base, remember no blood of ours is going to be spilt today, NONE." shouted Brutus through the vlox speakers "NOW MOVE!" 

As the marines hack and blow their way through the chaos spawn, their was laughter, a humorous chaotic ambience. Jokes were thrown around, a glorius mess made! "FOR THE EMPEROR!!!!"

End of Chapter, what do ya think?


----------

